
Stanford just made tuition free for families earning less than $125,000 per year - chaostheory
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/careersandeducation/stanford-just-made-tuition-free-for-families-earning-less-than-dollar125000-per-year/ar-AAakt3k
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9283249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9283249)

